# Johannes Bogerman on the Christian’s victory over sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2022)

Referring to the late Maurice, Prince of Orange, Johannes Bogerman discussed how the late Prince overcame the enemy of sin:

As, _David, Daniel, Esay _[Isaiah]_, Jeremy,_ and others, Whereof we have special examples in the _Psalms,_ where we see that God’s children having to do with God, do so often look upon their sins, and so humble themselves therewith, that thereby afterwards they come to receive in their hearts a filial faith, fear, and obedience. His P. _Excell:_ did know that our spiritual enemy, which we bear about us, was overcome, and that death had lost her sting, and hell her victory.

This enemy, _Sin,_ we do overcome: First, by true repentance, and do hate him as our deadliest enemy; Secondly, when we by true faith, cast them upon the shoulders of that unspotted _Lamb Jesus Christ,_ who can only bear them, & carry them away; & thirdly, when on the contrary we become lovers of righteousness, and whatsoever is acceptable unto the Lord. These three particulars may every one find that is any thing experienced in holiness, that the Holy Ghost hath in a special manner wrought in this Prince. His _Excell:_ knowing that there is but one way to heaven for the greatest potentate, and the meanest subject, hath not flattered himself, nor sought to justify his sins, but hath, as one of the least of God’s servants, with an humble heart and unfeigned repentance, confessed them before the Lord, and hath, in true faith taken his refuge only to Jesus Christ, in whom his soul found rest. And thereunto he so often declared his hearty desire, to serve the Lord better then he confessed to have done, as the Lord’s great benefits unto him did require.

For the reference, see:









Johannes Bogerman on the Christian’s victory over sin


Referring to the late Maurice, Prince of Orange, Johannes Bogerman discussed how the late Prince overcame the enemy of sin: As, David, Daniel, Esay [Isaiah], Jeremy, and others, Whereof we have spe…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

